# Ya me he "deshecho" de mis monedas de 12 euros BDE de plata



## merche400 (25 Ene 2010)

Esta mañana he hecho un ingreso de 4800 euros en monedas de 12 euros del BDE.

No es para comprar nada en concreto; sino... debido a que estas monedas las almacenaba en casa (en casa de mi mujer...claro  ), a mi mujer no le parecía bien y me ha presionado para que las vendiera.

Le he comentado que su valor en plata no supera su valor de 12 euros y que es mejor cambiarlo en el banco....como un ingreso cualquiera.


El cajero...que ya es coleguilla mío, se ha quedado flaseado (espero que no lea esto). 


Pesan un huevo...pero como tenía una matelita rigida de las que se llevan los comerciales de la empresa...pues... he cojido una prestada.



Así pues... para todos aquellos fan-12euros, decirles que me he pasado al bando del papel pintado.


PD: Obviamente, mis filarmonicas están bien.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2010)

Justamente yo he pedido algunas a mi banco( solo 30 monedas)
Levaba tiempo con ganas de pillar algunas y no me salia de los HUEV..
pagarlas a 14 euros.....( + 3 eur de gastos envio)
Gracias por guardarmelas les dare buena acogida

Gracias)


----------



## merche400 (25 Ene 2010)

Supongo que Bancaja las llevará al BDE de Valencia(en donde las compré la mayoría). No creo que se las quede como recuerdo o para cambiar a los clientes.

Tampoco eran muy antiguas....del 2008,2009,2006.


----------



## merche400 (25 Ene 2010)

Por cierto... acabo de ver en ebay que las monedas del 2002 de euros.... no las compra nadie. ¿Que no son interesantes numismáticamente?


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Supongo que Bancaja las llevará al BDE de Valencia(en donde las compré la mayoría). No creo que se las quede como recuerdo o para cambiar a los clientes.
> 
> Tampoco eran muy antiguas....del 2008,2009,2006.



Bah,tampoco has perdido gran cosa, 700 eurs o asi ....::
Cotizan de 14 a 17 euros segun el motivo.........


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Por cierto... acabo de ver en ebay que las monedas del 2002 de euros.... no las compra nadie. ¿Que no son interesantes numismáticamente?



Hombre ,pagar 14 o 16 EUR ++3 eur de gastos de envio no es muy atractivo...


----------



## merche400 (25 Ene 2010)

buf.... yo creo que eso del ebay... me da nosequé. Para vender las moneda "bullion" de plata vale...pero las monedas de 12 euros hay cantidad de gente ofertandolas.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> buf.... yo creo que eso del ebay... me da nosequé. Para vender las moneda "bullion" de plata vale...pero las monedas de 12 euros hay cantidad de gente ofertandolas.



JEJEJEJEJ.........y uno mas que va a salir 
El cajero.............
las dejara en caja y conforme vaya vendiendolas poco a poco las dara de baja
en CASH...

jijijijijijijiji

Seguro que si vas por ellas mañana ya no las tiene jjijiijijijijiji


----------



## merche400 (25 Ene 2010)

hummmm.... sospechoso el cajero... sí señor.

En lugar de dejarlas en el cajon junto a su mesa.... muy sigiloso, las ha introducido en una caja fuerte de seguridad; supongo que de su propiedad.

Por cierto... sigo sin comprender estos de Bancaja de dejarse la caja fuerte medio abierta todo el día. A la hora que vayas, tienen la caja medio entornada.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2010)

Los bancos ya no tienen medidas de seguridad,solo las grabaciones
Si quieres puedes ir a fostiarlos y llevarte la pasta que no se resisten...
para eso esta luego la poli...

El unico macho con cornamenta que ha quedado es el PUTODIRE


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Ene 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Por cierto... sigo sin comprender estos de Bancaja de dejarse la caja fuerte medio abierta todo el día. A la hora que vayas, tienen la caja medio entornada.



Seguro que sólo tienen telarañas...

No sabía que Votin compraba las monedas de 12 leuros por más de 12 leuros....Será cuestión de encolomarle unos cuantos kilos...


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Seguro que sólo tienen telarañas...
> 
> No sabía que Votin compraba las monedas de 12 leuros por más de 12 leuros....Será cuestión de encolomarle unos cuantos kilos...



Ya, como me ibas a encalomar los 8 escudos,las monedas historicas con un
30% de descuento sobre catalogo,etc,etc,etc,etc

Fantasma,mas que fantasma::

Si tu no tienes dinero para comprar ,guardar y especular..............
solo eres un pasaorero sin cultura...:
Por lo menos el pato era un tio culto

Ayer estaba en BONN y entre en una tienda de numismatica ..........

Casi me echa a la calle el Teuton porque le ofreci 150 euros por su moneda
de 8 reales de 1770(POTOSI)........

Lo que mas me jode es que digan siempre que es una moneda BOLIVIANA


----------



## averapaz (30 Dic 2010)

Arrrrrrrrrriba!


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Dic 2010)

Jojojo! peazo de OWNED!!!

Así es el destino de los calzonazos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Dic 2010)

que cabrones subiendo el hilo.... xDDD

no es moco reuinir 4800 € para en 1min perderlos en papel.....

Lo curioso es que no ha pasado ni un año.....


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Dic 2010)

Si prescindimos de la representación puramente simbólica de los signos de valor, el valor sólo existe encarnado en valores de uso, en objetos. (El mismo hombre, considerado simplemente como encarnación de la fuerza de trabajo, es un objeto natural, un objeto material, aunque vivo y con una conciencia propia, y el trabajo la manifestación material de aquella fuerza). Por tanto, al perderse el valor de uso, se pierde también el valor encarnado en él. Los medios de producción no pierden su valor al perder el valor de uso, porque si el proceso de trabajo destruye la forma primitiva de su valor de uso es simplemente para infundirles en el producto la forma de un valor de uso nuevo. Y para el valor es importantísimo existir en un valor de uso, pero le tiene sin cuidado, como demuestra la metamorfosis de las mercancías, el valor de uso que sea. De donde se sigue que, en el proceso de trabajo, el valor de los medios de producción sólo se transfiere al producto en la medida en que los medios de producción pierden, al mismo tiempo que su valor de uso propio, su valor de cambio. Al producto sólo pasa el valor que los medios de producción pierden como tales medios de producción. Y los factores materiales del proceso de trabajo no se comportan todos idénticamente en este respecto.
El carbón que se quema en la máquina desaparece sin dejar rastro, al igual que el aceite con que se engrasan las bielas. Los colorantes y otras materias auxiliares desaparecen también, pero se manifiestan en las cualidades del producto. Las materias primas forman la sustancia del producto, aunque cambiando de forma. Ma¬terias primas y materias auxiliares pierden, por tanto, la forma independiente con que entran, como valores de uso en el proceso de trabajo. No acontece así con los medios de trabajo en sentido es¬tricto. Un instrumento, una máquina, un edificio fabril, un reci¬piente, etc., sólo prestan servicio en el proceso de trabajo mientras conservan su forma primitiva, y mañana vuelven a presentarse en el proceso de trabajo bajo la misma forma que tenían ayer. Conservan su forma independiente frente al producto lo mismo en vida, durante el proceso de trabajo, que después de muertos. Los cadáveres de las máquinas, herramientas, edificios fabriles, etcétera no se confunden jamás con los productos que contribuyen a crear. Si recorremos todo el período durante el cual presta servicio uno de estos medios de trabajo, desde el día en que llega al taller hasta el día en que se le arroja, inservible ya, al montón de chatarra, veremos que a lo largo de este período su valor de uso es absorbido íntegramente por su trabajo y su valor de cambio se transfiere por tanto, íntegramente también, al producto. Sí por ejemplo, una máquina de hilar tiene 10 años de vida, su valor total pasará al producto decenal durante un proceso de 10 años. El plazo de vida de un medio de trabajo contiene, por tanto, una serie más o menos numerosa de procesos de trabajo constantemente renovados con él. A los medios de trabajo les ocurre como a los hombres. Todo hombre muere 24 horas al cabo del día. Sin embargo, el aspecto de una persona no nos dice nunca con exactitud cuántos días de vida le va restando ya la muerte. Lo cual no impide a las compañías de seguros de vida establecer cálculos acerca de la vida medía del hombre, sacando de ellos con¬clusiones bastante de fiar, y sobre todo bastante provechosas. Pues lo mismo ocurre con los medios de trabajo. La experiencia enseña cuánto tiempo vive, por término medio, un medio de trabajo, v. gr. una máquina de determinada clase. Supongamos que el valor de uso. de esta máquina, en el proceso de trabajo, no dura más que 6 días. Cada día de trabajo supondrá para ella, por término medio, la pér¬dida de 1/6, de su valor de uso, o lo que es lo mismo, cada día que trabaje transferirá al producto 1/6 de su valor. Así es como se calcula el desgaste de todos los medios de trabajo, v. gr. el valor de uso que diariamente pierden y el valor que, por tanto, transfieren diariamente al producto.


----------



## merche400 (30 Dic 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Jojojo! peazo de OWNED!!!
> 
> Así es el destino de los calzonazos.



Ya me he "recuperado".....


----------



## merche400 (30 Dic 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No me esperaba esto de ti merche400. :´(
> 
> Por cierto, ¿como coj*nes vas a justificar esos 4800 euracos? Quiero ver esa declaración de la renta.
> 
> ...




Todo el dinero que tuve invertido en plata...era dinero en "A". De mis ahorros y tal.

Además... fue por una buena causa....
:XX:

:XX:


:XX:


----------



## luismarple (30 Dic 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No me esperaba esto de ti merche400. :´(
> 
> Por cierto, ¿como coj*nes vas a justificar esos 4800 euracos? Quiero ver esa declaración de la renta.
> 
> ...



Por 4800 euros en efectivo en Hacienda ni se mueven de la máquina de café. Están para cosas mas serias.

De todas formas ya tiene mala uva levantar este hilo después de casi un año para restregárselo por la cara al pobre merche... Que a la mejor puta se le escapa un pedo, joder!!


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Dic 2010)

Esto demuestra palmariamente que un medio de producción no puede jamás transferir al producto más valor que el que pierde en el proceso de trabajo, al destruirse su propio valor de uso. Si no tuviese valor alguno que perder, es decir, si él mismo no fuese, a su vez, producto del trabajo humano, no transferiría al producto ningún valor. Contribuiría a crear un valor de uso sin intervenir en la creación de un valor de cambio. Tal es lo que acontece, en efecto, con todos los medios de producción que brinda la naturaleza sin que medie la mano del hombre: la tierra, el aire, el agua, el hierro nativo, la madera de una selva virgen, etc.
Otro interesante fenómeno se nos presenta aquí. Supongamos que una máquina valga 1000 libras esterlinas y tenga 1000 días de vida. Ello querrá decir que cada día que funcione transferirá a su producto diario 1/1000 de su valor. Pero, aunque su fuerza vital dismi¬nuya, la máquina seguirá actuando en conjunto en el proceso de trabajo. Tenemos, pues, aquí un factor del proceso de trabajo, un medio de producción, que es totalmente absorbido por el proceso de trabajo, pero que sólo desaparece en parte en el proceso de valori-zación.. La diferencia existente entre el proceso de trabajo y el proceso de valorización se refleja aquí en sus factores materiales, puesto que el mismo medio de producción, considerado como elemento del pro¬ceso de trabajo cuenta íntegramente, y en cuanto elemento del pro¬ceso de creación de valor sólo cuenta fragmentariamente en el mismo proceso de producción.2


----------



## luismarple (30 Dic 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No creo que merche400 se haya tomado a mal la resubida de este hilo.



Merceditas400 es lo que tiene, que se toma la vida con filosofía, pero hay mucho "rescatador" de hilos buscando meter el dedo en la llaga.


----------



## Platón (30 Dic 2010)

Bueno al fin y al cabo el sr Merche ha tenido tiempo para recuperarse, y si lo ha invertido bien quizás haya incrementado sus karlillos...

peor fue lo de las eagles y filarmónicas, ya que esas no las descambian en el BdE...y en unos meses las podría vender por el doble de lo que lo vendió en su día. 

A toro pasado todo es muy fácil...

¿pero que precio tiene la felicidad? Saludos


----------



## merche400 (30 Dic 2010)

Se tiene que promocionar las monedas como sea....


si con ello se me tilda de g ilipollas, que lo soy ,.... bienvenido sea


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Dic 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> hay mucho "rescatador" de hilos buscando meter el dedo en la llaga.



Es esencial para ver como van cambiando los paradigmas, además de divertido.

Pero te veo preocupado... temes algo? (ahora mismo reviso tu historial )


----------



## luismarple (30 Dic 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Es esencial para ver como van cambiando los paradigmas, además de divertido.
> 
> Pero te veo preocupado... temes algo? (ahora mismo reviso tu historial )



Mierda!! otra vez va a salir a relucir el hilo de laiteta!!! esto me pasa por bocazas!!!

Putin, ándate al loro, que aquí todos tenemos rabo de paja...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (30 Dic 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Mierda!! otra vez va a salir a relucir el hilo de laiteta!!! esto me pasa por bocazas!!!
> 
> Putin, ándate al loro, que aquí todos tenemos rabo de paja...



¿Cómo quedó el tema de las Zeltias?


----------



## luismarple (30 Dic 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Cómo quedó el tema de las Zeltias?



las zeltias las zeltias.... por qué nadie se acuerda de cuando recomendé comprar BBVAs a 4,75???


Las zel un horror, hoyga, a 5,67 que las recomendé, yo, ignorante de la vida... Pa haberme matao!!!


----------



## skifi (31 Dic 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> las zeltias las zeltias.... por qué nadie se acuerda de cuando recomendé comprar BBVAs a 4,75???
> 
> 
> Las zel un horror, hoyga, a 5,67 que las recomendé, yo, ignorante de la vida... Pa haberme matao!!!



Yo las compré años ha, alrededor de 8... Creo que merezco excomunión, como mínimo... x___X


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ya pasa de 16 euros su valor en plata; ¿qué tal los papeles pintados?



jajajaja que cabron eres ;-)


----------



## vigobay (19 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ya pasa de 16 euros su valor en plata; ¿qué tal los papeles pintados?



Te suena el refrán de ¡No hagas leña del árbol caído!. Este tipo de cosas de levantar un hilo después de mucho tiempo para dejar en evidencia a alguien o hacer una gracia a costa de él, es simplemente un gesto de mala educación. Sobraba y no te deja en muy buen lugar aunque por supuesto estas en tu derecho a hacerlo. Yo por mi lado prefiero ser defensor de pleitos pobres y aprovecho para decir que no me parece bien. :Baile:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (19 Abr 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Te suena el refrán de ¡No hagas leña del árbol caído!. Este tipo de cosas de levantar un hilo después de mucho tiempo para dejar en evidencia a alguien o hacer una gracia a costa de él, es simplemente un gesto de mala educación. Sobraba y no te deja en muy buen lugar aunque por supuesto estas en tu derecho a hacerlo. Yo por mi lado prefiero ser defensor de pleitos pobres y aprovecho para decir que no me parece bien. :Baile:



Peor hubiera sido que le nombrara a las filarmónicas...


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Abr 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Te suena el refrán de ¡No hagas leña del árbol caído!. Este tipo de cosas de levantar un hilo después de mucho tiempo para dejar en evidencia a alguien o hacer una gracia a costa de él, es simplemente un gesto de mala educación. Sobraba y no te deja en muy buen lugar aunque por supuesto estas en tu derecho a hacerlo. Yo por mi lado prefiero ser defensor de pleitos pobres y aprovecho para decir que no me parece bien. :Baile:



Si la intención era hacerle un owned a merche400 lo lleva clarinete. Yo creo que trataba de hacer un simple comentario.


----------



## Ricardo_gs (22 Abr 2011)

he aqui que a las mujeres ni todo el amor ni todo el dinero, el dia en que la plata valga 100 dolares, hasta van a presumir el metal, a ellas no les importa las propiedades metaliferas, les importa el precio y que tenga forma de anillo o argolla.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (22 Abr 2011)

Ricardo_gs dijo:


> he aqui que a las mujeres ni todo el amor ni todo el dinero, el dia en que la plata valga 100 dolares, hasta van a presumir el metal, a ellas no les importa las propiedades metaliferas, les importa el precio y que tenga forma de anillo o argolla.



Merche es un tio y además casado (con una mujer).


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Abr 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Merche es un tio y además casado (con una mujer).



Eso es algo que me llevo preguntando desde hace tiempo. Además, todavía dudo de si su avatar es macho o hembra.

A lo mejor su mujer se llama Mercedes o el coche de sus sueños es un merche (SL)400


----------



## Ricardo_gs (23 Abr 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Merche es un tio y además casado (con una mujer).



ya se que es un tio y por su pensamiento pasaba en conservarlas, su mujer lo presiono porque las vio, ya que la plata no es valiosa para las mujeres en este momento (a pesar de que por milenios ha sido metal precioso y dinero),
me estaba refiriendo a que le hizo caso a su mujer, si los hubieras transformado en anillos y argollas esos euritos para su mujer, dudo que esta le hubiera dicho vendelos, almenos se hubiera conservado su peso


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (23 Abr 2011)

Ricardo_gs dijo:


> ya se que es un tio y por su pensamiento pasaba en conservarlas, su mujer lo presiono porque las vio, ya que la plata no es valiosa para las mujeres en este momento (a pesar de que por milenios ha sido metal precioso y dinero),
> me estaba refiriendo a que le hizo caso a su mujer, si los hubieras transformado en anillos y argollas esos euritos para su mujer, dudo que esta le hubiera dicho vendelos, almenos se hubiera conservado su peso



Entonces el problema no es su mujer, sino ser un calzonazos :rolleye:


----------



## Rafacoins (21 Nov 2012)

Visión de futuro  ...




merche400 dijo:


> 25-ene-2010, 19:09
> Esta mañana he hecho un ingreso de 4800 euros en monedas de 12 euros del BDE.
> 
> No es para comprar nada en concreto; sino... debido a que estas monedas las almacenaba en casa (en casa de mi mujer...claro  ), a mi mujer no le parecía bien y me ha presionado para que las vendiera.
> ...


----------



## mk73 (21 Nov 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Visión de futuro  ...



"acabo de leer lo de este forero. Yo me estoy planteando, seriamente, de llevar todas las que tengo de 12 euros." :XX:


----------



## Thom son (21 Nov 2012)

Enhorabuena, Merche 400. Con 3 años de retraso, pero enhorabuena.


----------



## chenan (21 Nov 2012)

Ya, pero su respuesta podría ser de este estilo: "Invertí los 4800 € en el Fondo de Inversión xxxxxx y ahora, después de pasar por caja/Hacienda, tengo 5800 €; a 13,5 €/ud, ahora tengo 430 monedas en lugar de 400".
Hay cantidad de Fondos que en ese período de tiempo han conseguido esa rentabilidad y más.


----------



## Chila (22 Nov 2012)

Hoy, 3 en un BdE...devoluciones de particulares, supongo...
Ha pasado por allí mi padre a preguntar por cartuchos, y como le conoce el cajero se las ha ofrecido.
Vaya suerte he tenido¡¡


----------



## Shavi (20 May 2015)

No veas que perspectiva con los años.


----------



## racional (20 May 2015)

Esas monedas creo que se pueden usar directamente en las tiendas para comprar.


----------



## demokratos (21 May 2015)

Shavi dijo:


> No veas que perspectiva con los años.



Jejeje...de los buenos tiempos en que valía más la plata que el facial...los buenos tiempos vlverán...


----------



## musu19 (21 May 2015)

demokratos dijo:


> Jejeje...de los buenos tiempos en que valía más la plata que el facial...los buenos tiempos vlverán...



yo sigo con ellas.... sigo teniendo mis 12leuros.... y plata... cuando lo necesite [que espero no necesitar] sabre que tengo, si 12lereles o mas valor en plata!!!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 May 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> ¿Por qué cuando un hombre hace una gilipollez, siempre se excusa en que fue por culpa de una mujer? ¿no hay huevos para reconocer los propios errores, o qué?
> 
> ¿Cómo te presionó tu mujer? ¿Pistola al pecho, miles de voltios en las pelotas, amenaza de suicidio...?
> 
> ...



:ouch:

A que viene esta "regresión" tan visceral? y con un tema de hace 5 años?
Algún deja vu con una experiencia personal?

Por cierto, que en las parejas puede haber desacuerdos y que en ocasiones una de las partes "presiona" (no coacciona, no amenaza, ... pero si presiona con mayor o menor sutileza) a la otra para que se actúe en una dirección es una obviedad que no merece ni discusión.

Releo tu comentario y alucino como de un comentario jocoso e intrascendente puedes haber sacado una generalización y un agravio de tal intensidad. 

Salud y calma.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 May 2015)

cuanta agresividad...


----------



## Shavi (21 May 2015)

demokratos dijo:


> Jejeje...de los buenos tiempos en que valía más la plata que el facial...los buenos tiempos vlverán...





musu19 dijo:


> yo sigo con ellas.... sigo teniendo mis 12leuros.... y plata... cuando lo necesite [que espero no necesitar] sabre que tengo, si 12lereles o mas valor en plata!!!



Para eso están, supongo. Para que, si todo va como debe, nunca tenga que ir a mirar cuanto me dan por ellas.



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> A que viene esta "regresión" tan visceral? y con un tema de hace 5 años?
> Algún deja vu con una experiencia personal?
> ...



Entono un "mea culpa" por el reflote. La idea era debatir un poco con la perspectiva de los años. El que vendió, el que compró y el que hizo las dos cosas...

En ningún caso pretendía herir susceptibilidades, y menos en temas tan tangenciales al asunto que nos ocupa...


----------



## Autómata (22 May 2015)

¿ Las devoluciones de 12k se vuelven a poner en circulación en el Bde ? Yo apuesto a que pasan directamente a la fundición pero estaría bien saberlo.
Yo desde luego las de 12 euros no las vendería.


----------



## demokratos (22 May 2015)

Autómata dijo:


> ¿ Las devoluciones de 12k se vuelven a poner en circulación en el Bde ? Yo apuesto a que pasan directamente a la fundición pero estaría bien saberlo.
> Yo desde luego las de 12 euros no las vendería.



Las funden para acuñar las nuevas de 30 euros.

---------- Post added 22-may-2015 at 23:55 ----------




lamadama dijo:


> La regresión no ha sido mía, si te fijas (que está claro que no te has fijado) alguien reflotó el hilo para chotearse de quien lo abrió, mucho antes que yo. Es curioso que contra quien hace leña del árbol caído, no tengas ningún comentario.
> 
> En las parejas puede haber desacuerdos, y luego uno toma las decisiones en nombre propio, y las asume. Eso es todo.
> 
> ...



Es que...Merche400 era un mantenido por su mujér médica...si no recuerdo mal lo que nos contaba en la época...no creo que sea machista...más bien infantiloide...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 May 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> La regresión no ha sido mía, si te fijas (que está claro que no te has fijado) alguien reflotó el hilo para chotearse de quien lo abrió, mucho antes que yo. Es curioso que contra quien hace leña del árbol caído, no tengas ningún comentario.
> 
> En las parejas puede haber desacuerdos, y luego uno toma las decisiones en nombre propio, y las asume. Eso es todo.
> 
> ...



La "regresion emocional" ha sido tuya, el reflote es irrelevante.

Para el resto de tonterias feministas/machistas este no es el hilo ni el subforo.

E insisto, tomate una tila, antes o despues de ponerme en el ignore, no es la primera vez que los nerviós te pueden ante un mal entendido, salud y calma.


----------



## montytorri (24 Jul 2018)

Upeo el hilo porqque yo tengo que deshacerme de unas pocas sin mas remedio, gastos imprevistos y necesidad de cash urgentemente.
Ayer fuí a un banco de los "grandes" donde tengo cuenta y la cajera me dijo que preguntaría si podía hacer un ingreso de esas monedas.
En el bde ya me adelantaron la respuesta, que me van a decir que no, pero que ellos están "encantados" de cambiarmelas por billetes.
*Alguien sabe si cantará mucho en la aeat si el bde me da 2000 euros???*
Lo gracioso es que fue el mismo bde el que en 2011 me las dió cuando de casualidad pregunté y me dieron un saco.


----------



## el juli (25 Jul 2018)

montytorri dijo:


> Upeo el hilo porqque yo tengo que deshacerme de unas pocas sin mas remedio, gastos imprevistos y necesidad de cash urgentemente.
> Ayer fuí a un banco de los "grandes" donde tengo cuenta y la cajera me dijo que preguntaría si podía hacer un ingreso de esas monedas.
> En el bde ya me adelantaron la respuesta, que me van a decir que no, pero que ellos están "encantados" de cambiarmelas por billetes.
> *Alguien sabe si cantará mucho en la aeat si el bde me da 2000 euros???*
> Lo gracioso es que fue el mismo bde el que en 2011 me las dió cuando de casualidad pregunté y me dieron un saco.



O sea , que en un banco comercial normal y corriente, ¿no te las cogen??

Me quedo sorprendido la verdad


----------



## vpsn (25 Jul 2018)

el juli dijo:


> O sea , que en un banco comercial normal y corriente, ¿no te las cogen??
> 
> Me quedo sorprendido la verdad



No deberian cogertelas?


----------



## VIC2525 (25 Jul 2018)

yo las cojo, jejej


----------



## Bank Account Blues. (25 Jul 2018)

montytorri dijo:


> Upeo el hilo porqque yo tengo que deshacerme de unas pocas sin mas remedio, gastos imprevistos y necesidad de cash urgentemente.
> Ayer fuí a un banco de los "grandes" donde tengo cuenta y la cajera me dijo que preguntaría si podía hacer un ingreso de esas monedas.
> En el bde ya me adelantaron la respuesta, que me van a decir que no, pero que ellos están "encantados" de cambiarmelas por billetes.
> *Alguien sabe si cantará mucho en la aeat si el bde me da 2000 euros???*
> Lo gracioso es que fue el mismo bde el que en 2011 me las dió cuando de casualidad pregunté y me dieron un saco.



Si te dan los billetes en metálico no cantará nada. Si te los ingresan en cuenta quizás podrían hacerte un documento o detallar el concepto

En todo caso mucha mala suerte tendrías que tener para que Haciendo se fije en eso


----------



## luismarple (25 Jul 2018)

Juraría que cualquier entidad bancaria está obligada a aceptar ingresos en moneda hasta un máximo de 50 por vez, vas las veces que haga falta y tan amigos.


----------



## montytorri (26 Jul 2018)

Fui el lunes y me dijeron que pasara a las 13h.
No he podido ir, así que iré hoy y os cuento, pero llamé al bde Madrid y me adelantaron que no me las van a coger(la cajera me dijo que volviera a las 13 porque tenía que preguntarlo)
El problema según me dijo el del bde es que como esas monedas tienen que devolverlas, incurren en costes de transporte y seguridad etc y que por eso ponen pegas.
Luego os cuento , por supuesto con su queja puesta.

P.D la cantidad que lleve fue exactamente de 18 monedas, para probar y preguntar, lo gordo pensaba llevarlo despues.

el día que pillé el saco en el bde rellene un formulario de cambio, vamos que dejé huella y ahora supongo que lo mismo si finalmente tengo que ir al bde de mi ciudad.


----------



## andy de paso (26 Jul 2018)

Haz ingresos en cuenta pequeños, con esas 18, no deben ponerte pegas.


----------



## fff (26 Jul 2018)

No deben ponerte pega con ninguna. Y me extraña que en tu banco no les puedas decir, ingrésamelas.


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Jul 2018)

Buenas

El problema es que desde el 2004 esas monedas, no tienen poder liberatorio, es decir, ni la banca comercial ni los establecimientos comerciales, están obligados a aceptar las mismas como medio de pago.

Se consideran monedas de colección. En las oficinas del BdE siempre vas a poder cambiarlas, sin problema alguno, a no ser que se desmoneticen y tras el periodo de canje pierdan su valor facial.

En Madrid procura que te atienda la chica de la ventanilla de la derecha, mucho más simpática que el chico de la de la izquierda, eso sí, como superes los 1000 euros en cambio, vete sacando DNI, lo digitalizan y te hacen firmar un depósito de entrega. Sin superar esos 1000 euros, ni te tienes que identificar ni firmar resguardo alguno. 1000 euros por persona y día.

Un saludo


----------



## montytorri (27 Jul 2018)

Pues me las han cogido con un único "problema" y es que si tengo mas me han pedido por favor, que acuda a distintas sucursales para no clavarles el costo de transporte a ellos siempre, ya que parece ser que las monedas van de vuelta al bde.
En cuanto pueda, llevaré alguna mas, me jode deshacerme de la mitad de las que tengo, pero necesito el cash.

P.D. alguien sabe si las monedas de Francia de 1000 euros de oro, tienen salida en Esapaña


----------



## opilano (27 Jul 2018)

Tienes por ahi el hilo de los karlillos. Colocalas a precio coste y te las quitaran de golpe de las manos.


----------



## AtomAnt (31 Jul 2018)

opilano dijo:


> Tienes por ahi el hilo de los karlillos. Colocalas a precio coste y te las quitaran de golpe de las manos.



También en Wallapop, pero ahí hace falta no tener prisa ya que las vendes poco a poco, pero por entre 12,50 y 13 se venden bien. Por menos seguramente se puedan vender bien en lotes, aunque todo dependerá de la zona (en zonas con poca población seguramente se complique).


----------



## EcologyMagnet (13 Jun 2019)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> El problema es que desde el 2004 esas monedas, no tienen poder liberatorio, es decir, ni la banca comercial ni los establecimientos comerciales, están obligados a aceptar las mismas como medio de pago.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que en el BdE, ¿siguen cambiándolas sin problema por moneda de curso legal?, ya que en otros sitios leí lo que acabas de indicar; pero indicando que no las cambiaban o eso entendí.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Autómata (14 Jun 2019)

EcologyMagnet dijo:


> Entiendo que en el BdE, ¿siguen cambiándolas sin problema por moneda de curso legal?, ya que en otros sitios leí lo que acabas de indicar; pero indicando que no las cambiaban o eso entendí.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Las siguen y seguirán cambiando. Las de 2000 pesetas hasta el 31/12/20 ya que termina el plazo legal para cambiar la peseta.

Algunas oficinas bancarias ofrecen las monedas conmemorativas de la FNMT, dependiendo de la oficina (y del cliente) también las cambian por "papeles pintados".


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (16 Jun 2019)

que hago con una moneda de 20 euros de cuando españa gano el mundial de futbol, la puedo ingresar en el banco o esa moneda ya no sirve para nada?.

no me gusta ni la chatarra ni el papel, yo soy de latunes...


----------



## karlillobilbaino (17 Jun 2019)

Llevala a cualquier banco, te daran un billete de 20 euros, la semana pasada en carrefur tenias atun de marca blanca, te devolvian el 50% en cheque.


----------



## el juli (19 Jun 2019)

Alguien ha tratado de pagar con alguna de esas monedas en una tienda?


----------



## Bohemian (19 Jun 2019)

el juli dijo:


> Alguien ha tratado de pagar con alguna de esas monedas en una tienda?



Si tuviese tienda no haría ascos a las monedas de plata.


----------

